# Watching tv at night w/ hedgie in the room?



## LinhLam0502 (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't been watching tv in my room at night because I'm afraid Neela would think it's still day time and won't wake up. I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem. Is there anyway I could black out an area of the room to keep her from seeing the light from the tv?

I ran across this link on pintrest thinking this might work...

http://easypeasypie.blogspot.com/2011/03/backdrop-stand.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I would just continue like you'd usually do. Don't change your routine, include your hedgie and put her in your lap while you watch tv. It would help her bond with you.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You can just take her out during that time, as already mentioned, or you can put a blanket over the cage so it's dark inside there.


----------



## LinhLam0502 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. :]


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I live in a studio apartment and the TV nor computer bother Fitz. As long as all the overhead lights and lamps are out he will come out and wheel/eat. I, too, tend to use that time as bonding time.


----------

